# Videos > Instructional Videos >  You'll Shoot Your Eye Out   (How To Shoot A Slingshot #1)

## Zachary Fowler

So A lot of people have been buying slingshots of my website  so i thought i would put together a  series of slingshot shooting Lessons.   There is already a lot of stuff out there on how to shoot a slingshot but for the most part its confusing and contradicter information from video to video.  So this will be as comprehensive a series as i can make it taking you threw all you need to know about shooting the slingshot.  Lesson 1 i will cover the shooting range and slingshot targets.   I will get into how to shoot a slingshot with pinpoint accuracy and rigging the slingshot in future videos.   I learned how to shoot a slingshot by watching Bill Hayes and the man is good and can light a match at distances of 33 feet constantly.   But i wanted to start out with the shooting range for lesson 1 because it is in my thinking for beginners the quickest way to ruin your shooting experience if dun wrong. 



video Link >>https://youtu.be/JC-I7T8_u_k?list=PL...AePumPo5-SbzIb

----------


## hunter63

Good plan.....Thanks for posting.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

Looking forward to learning.

----------


## walks.in2.trees

Likewise!

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk

----------

